# Southcape Resort / Mashpee MA



## snowlady (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi, although we are Massachusetts residents, we have never spent more than a weekend at the cape (always went to Maine for beach vacations). This year we traded for a unit at Southcape Resort in Mashpee for our July vacation. Any tips or advice for this resort and area would be great. I have an active 9 year old daughter and 7 year old son. We thought we might relax around the resort on the weekend when the cape is most crowded and try to do the beaches and sites during the week. Thanks!


----------



## judyjht (Feb 28, 2006)

It has been awhile but I believe they have indoor and outdoor pools and tennis counts.  Nice resort with pretty large units.


----------



## nerodog (Mar 1, 2006)

*things to do*

I think your nine yr old would enjoy a trip to Martha's Vineyard, take the ferry from Falmouth which isnt far from Mashpee... You can also check out the cape cod canal and go bike riding around there...also there is a cute tea shop and store in Sandwich you might like to explore... theres also the beach of course down the road a few miles... take a ride up to P'town and go on a whale watch...


----------



## snowlady (Mar 2, 2006)

*Thanks*

Yes, I would definitely like to go to Martha's Vineyard, any tips on getting the ferry? I think the kids are probably the perfect age for a whale watch as well, so I'll have to check into that! Thanks!


----------



## nerodog (Mar 3, 2006)

*mv ferry*

Hi there snowlady, try the steamship authority website for all the scheduling and pricing... the kids might also like the Black Dog store and in season, Mad Martha's icecream... cant remember the address... hope this helps.  You can also send for a schedule from the Tourist Board at MV


----------



## Anniebu (Apr 1, 2006)

*Beaches at Mashpee*

There is a beautiful beach about 5 min. from this timeshare. Be sure to bring your chairs. We checked out this timeshare end of July last year. The place was swarming with children so it will be good for you. There is so much to do at Cape Cod.  Provincetown is about an hour and a half a way. They have the best wale watching tours. Keep in mind this is a place that allows for alternative life style which is great. We also took a Dunes tour that was also great. Be sure to wear your bathing suit under neath your clothes for this tour. You only have about 5 to 10 min. at each beach but great for getting cooled off. So glad we did this tour but cannot remember where we picked it up. Sorry.


----------

